# sublimation printing with ET2720



## jcgirlz317 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am in great need of HELP. I have recently purchased the Epson ET 2720 for sublimation printing. From the start I have only used sublimation ink in the printer. No matter what I am doing the images are coming out dull. I have used the Sawgrass printers in the past. I know the capability of what sublimation printing can look like. Unfortunately I could not afford the ink for the Sawgrass printer. I do small at home items. I mainly do vinyl design. I am struggling to get my images to look and print correctly. Can anyone Help>


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dull on the transfer or dull on your finished product?

Sublimation ink will look dull on paper.

If dull on the product, what are your time and temperature settings? Are you sure your ink is in fact sublimation?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Sounds like you have experience with dye sublimation so guessing you have issues with the ink/profile combination. I understand the cost of ink but in most cases the ink cost is the least of your concern in the desktop market. You will, in many cases, find out the hard way that cheap ink is not always inexpensive. Best thing to do is to post up a pic of the file you are trying to print and the actual substrate to compare.


----------



## Rami rio (Dec 10, 2020)

jcgirlz317 said:


> Hello everyone. I am in great need of HELP. I have recently purchased the Epson ET 2720 for sublimation printing. From the start I have only used sublimation ink in the printer. No matter what I am doing the images are coming out dull. I have used the Sawgrass printers in the past. I know the capability of what sublimation printing can look like. Unfortunately I could not afford the ink for the Sawgrass printer. I do small at home items. I mainly do vinyl design. I am struggling to get my images to look and print correctly. Can anyone Help>


I am having the same issues? Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Please give us a clue as to what printer, paper, ink you are using, and your process, ie. whether you are using an ICC, what graphics software you are printing from, whether you've actually pressed any prints yet....... ???


----------

